# CD-ROM / CD-Rom / cd-rom / cédérom - graphie, majuscule et marque du pluriel



## sarcie

Salut à tous,
un question d'ortho: est-ce que c'est possible d'écrire CD-ROM à l'anglaise? Ou est-ce qu'il s'écrit toujours "cédérom"?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Calamitintin

On trouve les deux... Mais personnellement je n'emploie pas cédérom...c'est un peu ridicule, tout le monde écrit CD, et pas cédé...D'ailleurs (bon ce n'est peut-être pas une référence...) Word ne connaît pas cédérom alors qu'il connaît CD Rom


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

CD-ROM a un sens (du moins en anglais !) *C*ompact *D*isc *R*ead *O*nly *M*emory.
Cédérom n'en est pas une traduction comme pouvait l'être _Disquette_ pour _floppy.... _du temps de la marine à voiles !! 
Bref, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de cette sorte de néologisme homophonique ... et franglais!
Mais tout ceci n'engage que moi... et comme disait Alphonse Allais : je serais ravi que vous ne partagiez pas mon opinion.. çà la diminuerait!!

Bien amicalement.


----------



## Iznogoud

Voici ce qu'en dit l'Office de la Langue Française (Canada). Entre autres, on y traite de l'accord au pluriel qui varie selon la graphie utilisée:

Le terme _disque optique compact_ (_DOC_) a fait l'objet en 1989 d'un arrêté du _Journal officiel de la République française_. Cependant, c'est le sigle d'origine anglaise _CD-ROM_, apparu dès 1984, qui s'est généralisé dans l'usage. 
Les acronymes _cd-rom_ et _doc_, écrits en minuscules, sont considérés comme des noms communs et s'accordent au pluriel. Lorsqu'ils s'écrivent en majuscules (_CD-ROM_ et _DOC_), ils sont considérés comme des sigles et sont invariables. 
En France, l'Académie française a proposé la graphie _cédérom_ en 1996. 
Dans l'usage, on constate que la graphie francisée _cédérom_ s'emploie surtout seule (terme isolé), alors que le sigle _CD-ROM_ (plus fréquent), souvent utilisé seul, lui est préféré dans les formes composées, comme _lecteur de CD-ROM_, ou dans le contexte où on le retrouve associé à d'autres sigles ou termes relatifs aux différents types de disques compacts (ex. : _CD audio, CD vidéo, DVD_, etc.). 
Le sigle francisé _cédérom_, devenu nom commun, prend un _s_ au pluriel (_cédéroms_). 
Le sigle hybride _DC-ROM_ (pour _Disque Compact Read-Only Memory_), peu attesté, vient concurrencer inutilement (et tardivement) _CD-ROM_ et risque de créer de la confusion. 
Le terme _disque compact informatique_, peu utilisé, n'a pas été retenu pour désigner cette notion. 
Les termes _disque compact à mémoire morte_ et _disque compact à lecture seule_, proposés dans certains ouvrages d'informatique pour traduire _Compact Disc Read-Only Memory_, n'ont pas réussi à s'implanter.


----------



## sarcie

Merci pour tous les réponses - je crois que je garderai CD ROM, cette-forme est partout compréhensible!  
Bon fin de journée!


----------



## Iznogoud

Je crois qu'il faut mettre un trait d'union (CD-ROM).


----------



## Hakro

Calamitintin said:


> On trouve les deux... Mais personnellement je n'emploie pas cédérom...c'est un peu ridicule, tout le monde écrit CD, et pas cédé...D'ailleurs (bon ce n'est peut-être pas une référence...) Word ne connaît pas cédérom alors qu'il connaît CD Rom


Cédérom est bien ridicule, mais avez-vous oublié que la cassette était appelée *K7* ?


----------



## Calamitintin

Hakro said:


> Cédérom est bien ridicule, mais avez-vous oublié que la cassette était appelée *K7* ?



Je ne le mettrais pas dans le même panier. K7 relève plus du langage sms que d'une absolue nécessité de tout franciser...C'est ridicule quand c'est employé à la place de cassette _naturellement_, pas quand on l'utilise en sachant pertinemment que _ce n'est qu'une abréviation_...enfin je le sens comme ça


----------



## Astilbe

Quelle est l'orthographe préconisée? majuscules ou non, trait d'union ou non. 
Qui pourrait me renseigner?
Et apparemment le pluriel prend un s


----------



## Kecha

Larousse donne "CD-ROM" et "CD-Rom". L'Académie Française recommande "cédérom"

[…]


----------



## Astilbe

Oui, j'avais vu l'autre fil, mais il ne disait rien sur la question des majuscules (évidemment elle ne se pose pas si l'on écrit cédérom ).
Mais bon, si Larousse donne ces deux possibilités, je vais m'y tenir.
Merci Kecha.


----------



## Kecha

Je ne pense pas que "cd-rom" soit correct, CD est un sigle et pas un acronyme (on ne peut pas le "lire" comme "Unesco", on doit l' "épeler" comme "SNCF").

De même un acronyme, si c'est devenu un nom commun (radar par exemple) peut prendre un s de pluriel, donc on peut supposer que "cédéroms" est correct, mais un sigle est invariable en français donc pas de s à CD-ROM. 
Mais peut-être que "CD-Roms" est possible lui, du coup ...


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

1. Le *terme officiel*, publié au _Journal officiel _de la République française, est *cédérom. *Voyez, ci-dessous, l'extrait pertinent de la banque FranceTerme : 



> *cédérom,                                                n.m.
> Journal officiel du 22/09/2000                         *
> 
> Domaine : INFORMATIQUE
> Définition : Disque optique numérique à usage principalement informatique.
> Voir aussi : cédérom autonome, disque compact, disque numérique polyvalent
> Équivalent étranger : compact disk read-only memory (en), CD-ROM (en)
> *Source :  Arrêté du 27 juin 1989*


2. Ce néologisme officiel est d'usage obligatoire notamment dans l'administration de L'Etat et recommandé à tout un chacun.

3. Il est normal que l'Académie française donne _cédérom _car elle approuvé ce terme dans le cadre de sa confection.

4. Le GLi de 2015 donne aussi _cédérom en_ entrée (vedette) et ajoute qu'on écrit aussi "CD-ROM" et "CD-Rom".

5. "Cédérom" est considéré comme un nom commun ; il s'écrit donc "cédéroms" au pluriel.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'écris toujours et lis presque systématiquement _CD-ROM_ pour ma part. La graphie _CD-Rom_ est illogique car bâtarde et devrait donc être évitée à mon avis. Si l'on tient absolument à faire de _rom_ un acronyme lexicalisé, il n'y a aucune raison de lui affubler une majuscule étant donné que ce n'est pas un nom propre. Il faudrait donc écrire _CD-rom_ dans ce cas. Quant à _cédérom_, l'Académie semble être plus ou moins la seule à employer cette graphie…  Blague à part, cette dernière graphie reste la moins fréquente. Elle est d'ailleurs encore plus rare hors de France, notamment en Suisse où elle est quasiment inusitée.

Pour ce qui est du pluriel, on remarquera que les sigles sont effectivement invariables (_des CD-ROM_) mais que les termes lexicalisés (comme _laser_ ou _radar_) prennent la marque du pluriel (_des CD-rom*s*_, _des cédérom*s*_). Et pour _CD-Rom_ qui de toute façon devrait être proscrit, l'usage semble être à l'invariabilité.


----------



## Roméo31

Blague à part, les fréquences d'emploi de "CD-ROM" et "cédérom" sont pratiquement égales, à l'écrit, en 2000 : 

https://books.google.com/ngrams/gra...- ROM;,c0;.t1;,CD - Rom;,c0;.t1;,CD - rom;,c0


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut faire la recherche correctement… On trouve alors environ deux fois plus de _CD-ROM_ ou _CD-Rom_ que de _cédérom_. 

Cela dépend aussi du corpus choisi. Avec un autre corpus, on trouve même trois à quatre fois plus de _CD-ROM_ ou _CD-Rom_ que de _cédérom_.


----------



## Roméo31

Et là, il n'y a plus que cédérom" !

https://books.google.com/ngrams/gra...smoothing=3&share=&direct_url=t1;,cédérom;,c0

(Parfois, je me prends à penser que  ce n'est pas vraiment la peine que je me donne de la peine à participer à la création de termes officiels si les locuteurs et les scripteurs ne les substituent pas aux anglicismes.)  (On peut s'enorgueillir toutefois que des néologismes officiels comme _logiciel_ et _matériel_ se soient  imposés au lieu et place de respectivement "software" et hardware".)


----------

